# Jig suggestions for routing a peak into a slab of wood



## slowdrip (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi All,
I am new here (and to wood working in general). I have been designing my own electric guitar for the past 5 years and hope to start building soon. 

The body will be cut from a slab of wood measuring approximately 2" thick, 13" wide and 18" long. Prior to cutting the outline of the body, I plan to cut the slab into an elongated trapezoid shape in order to create a peaked top. The neck will be mounted in A 2.5" wide by .70" deep channel that will be routed through the center of the slab along the peak. 

_I have CAD drawings that I can post, but per the forum rules, I don't think I am allowed to post images due to my newbie status (less than 10 posts)._

So in order to create the peak _(per my current design)_, The wood will need to taper up from the edges at a 3° angle toward the center of the slab. A book-matched top will then be laminated to the top on either side of the peak/neck channel, so the taper needs to be even and consistent.

I have been struggling for quite some time trying to figure out how to do this when I stumbled upon this great forum.

I am thinking that this could be accomplished with a router ski jig set at a 3° angle. 
Does anyone have any suggestions on how to best accomplish this?

Thanks!
Andrew


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome Andrew
Can’t say I ever make a guitar, Started a fiddle once about 35 years, never got it finished, was making it for my brother, he was KIA in the Navy, no need to finish it. I think the ski idea is the way I would try it. A number of skii users here, I’m sure they will help you. But I can’t see a problem as long as to keep the centerline correct.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Andrew, just wanted to say welcome to the forum!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

As long as you have a table large enough to use the skis and support the peice.

I would think some kind if jig/support that holds the piece at your 3 degree angle from the table, then you could cut it with the router on skis.

Or something in that order.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Andrew

You may want to take a peek at Harry's posted items,here's just two of them, check out his Gallery for many more.

Router Forums - View Single Post - skis
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/9710-skis.html

=============



slowdrip said:


> Hi All,
> I am new here (and to wood working in general). I have been designing my own electric guitar for the past 5 years and hope to start building soon.
> 
> The body will be cut from a slab of wood measuring approximately 2" thick, 13" wide and 18" long. Prior to cutting the outline of the body, I plan to cut the slab into an elongated trapezoid shape in order to create a peaked top. The neck will be mounted in A 2.5" wide by .70" deep channel that will be routed through the center of the slab along the peak.
> ...


----------



## slowdrip (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone! 

I think I am going to try a router ski (level) with a support that holds the wood at a 3° angle.


----------

